# Tug Is Now 15 Years Old!



## TUGBrian (Oct 4, 2008)

Just wanted to give a little happy birthday to the group, and every volunteer, supporter, and member that has participated in TUG in the past 15 years to bring it where it is today!

This truly is the first, largest and most informative timeshare community website on the internet.

The fact that it started back in 1993 makes it also one of the first sites on the internet period...amazing that it has grown to what it is today!

As a special happy birthday month....We are happy to give out free trial memberships to "friends of TUG"

So if you have a friend who you have always wanted to get involved with TUG, but they were unwilling or unable to pay the $15 membership fee.  Shoot me an email with their contact information and I will provide them with a free 3 month trial membership.  Zero cost to them...nor will they have to provide any sort of payment information, we dont auto-charge people etc etc.

(email me at tug@tug2.net )


Id give away free ads again...but they are already free for you guys :rofl: 

Im running out of freebies!

THANK YOU ALL - AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TUG!


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  And thanks to all your hard work and your father's.  We appreciate it!   


Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, Brian.  I'll refer one of my coworkers on Monday.  She'll be happy to know about this.

And Happy Birthday to TUG!  Considering how much everyone here has helped little ol' me over the last couple of years, I can only imagine how many thousands of people have been helped since the beginning.  Amazing accomplishment!   

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, TUG.  That's quite an accomplishment. Best wishes for many more years.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday to TUG, and special thanks to all the moderators here that do such a wonderful job.  I love this site and like contributing.   I have made so many friends, and I have met many other members, too.  I just love ya, TUG.  

Congratulations, Brian, the front page looks great.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 4, 2008)

thank you...i figured id do a hybrid for awahile till I decide on how to change the lower part.  still working all that out...but I do like the upper portion alot better than the old style!  Im pretty sure thats here to stay!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday To The Best T/S Web Site.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  And many more.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Tug. 

 Brian, thanks first to your father who initiated this site and to you for taking over after his retirement.  I've made lots of friends here.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 4, 2008)

*A very Happy Birthday - and thanks to you and your dad​*


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday To Tug.


----------



## Dori (Oct 5, 2008)

I just want to add my best wishes to everyone at TUG.  Brian, you and your dad and all the wonderdful volunteers here at TUG are the best!  Your hard work enables us all to enjoy many hours of reading, learning, sharing and socializing with a very special group of people.  Thanks!  

Dori


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brian and Bill,

This by far is the best resource of information out there. Bought my first TS in fall of 1993- resale of course.

Thanks to you and your Dad for founding and maintaining TUG.  You should be very proud of your efforts and the many people you have helped.

Also a big thanks to all past and current moderators/admins and fellow members for your input over the last 15 yrs. This is the heart of TUG!


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW...That IS news...

Two men fathered a teenager!!!!!!

Congratulations Brian!  

(great, another teenager, just great!)


----------



## Elli (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to TUG!  Many thanks to Brian and all the volunteers.


----------

